# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Killifish >  Killifish

## James

Killifish are sometimes referred to as the "living  jewels" of the fish world. Killies are very hardy making them a perfect  choice for the beginning hobbyist. Killifish make a wonderful addition  to any peaceful community aquarium, as they add a diversity of beautiful  color and form.

<span class="v11">

----------

